# A nice looking nightmare!!!



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here's a kit that about hit the wall at 110 mph a few times. This kit was a pure hassle to build. Molded in some soft blue plastic, you could hardly sand or file it. Many small parts were molded into the trees making it difficult to cut them off with out damage. You had to play around with almost every piece to get a good and proper fit. It took about 3 months to finish and came out A~OK, but most of that time was cool off time after I tossed it back into the box!!!*













*As I said, this one about hit the wall a few times, but I kept seeing the $37.88 receipt laying there for the kit, paint, glue and other stuff...So back to the box it went with about 3-4 days cool off time!!!
This slikk level of this kit should be changed to 17 1/2!!!*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks good-glad you stuck with it! 1 critique though - the plug wire look the size of heater hoses. You may want to find a smaller diameter for next engine you do. Other than that - well done!


----------

